# oh my theres been a moiso sighting



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

everyone maybe this kid does have skills after all..
he got 12 pts and 11 boards tonight :yes: 
eventually this kid might be alright.. i think hes real athletic and long


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

It's too bad for N.O. that he might end up back in Charlotte in two years (he's a RFA this year and could be a FA or expansion draftee next year). He has the skills he just does have the intensity. When he was UCLA he even had NCAA 3 range. He also has a great baseline high-post game. He could eventually come through but the intensity will always be lacking.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i found this*

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/jeromemoiso.htm


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm sure Moiso could at least eventually become a very good seventh man. He is like a puzzle where the pieces just don't fit together...


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> everyone maybe this kid does have skills after all..
> he got 12 pts and 11 boards tonight :yes:
> eventually this kid might be alright.. i think hes real athletic and long


Its about time. Wasnt he a lottery pick?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

he eerily reminds me of kwame brown, check out his nbadraft.net profile and compare it to kwame's


----------

